# Any good sites for music symbols?



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Does anyone know any good sites out there for music symbol meanings? Now that I'm going through new music I'm seeing some stuff that I just don't understand! Some of it I used to know but I don't remember anymore. Some of them I swear I have never seen in my life. There are too many for me to describe right now, but a good link would be a great help.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I was searching for some sites but haven't found anything good yet, but if i got the site, i will post it immidiately


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Aug 4 2004, 04:15 AM
> *I was searching for some sites but haven't found anything good yet, but if i got the site, i will post it immidiately
> [snapback]1140[/snapback]​*


OK, thanks! I was having trouble finding one, too. Maybe I just need to find a good music dictionary.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I was looking for one a few days ago. I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes quite difficult, what kind of notation exactly, becky? any special genre? Or for what pieces you will need it?


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Aug 4 2004, 11:27 AM
> *Yes quite difficult, what kind of notation exactly, becky? any special genre? Or for what pieces you will need it?
> [snapback]1170[/snapback]​*


Actually, I'm quite embarassed because I used to know this stuff. But I'll see if you guys can help. I'll write down the ones that are causing me problems. One was a wiggly line aboce the note (not a trill,) maybe a turn? A turn's sort of a one note trill, right? I used to have a music folder with a lot of this info. Such a shame the cardboard didn't hold up


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Actually, I found one. It's a little cumbersome to read, but here it is:

http://www.unicode.org/charts/PDF/U1D100.pdf


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

They have books on just musical notations? I think I need one a lot.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

:angry: Most of the pages I found are full of symbols I already know. It's the ones that don't show up all the time that are giving me grief!

Although, I did find a nice one for preschooler's!


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Are you talking about the kind of wiggly line looks like the letter "s" on its face? Mozart uses that a lot, and I can attach a diagram of what it means if that's the one.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thought this might be a good topic to ressurect - and guess we can also use some help of this type at some point or another.

Found this site: http://www.dolmetsch.com/musicalsymbols.htm that may be of value to this community.


----------

